# Xact xtr3 sirius radio issues



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i was on lunch listening to my Sirius radio with the car off key in acc the radio was working fine. lunch was almost over so i started the car to start heading back and when i started the car the Sirius radio would not re-boot. as of right now if i turn the radio on it just says sirius on the screen. it like fades in from the left across the screen then after a second or to it repetes the fade in saying sirius again and will do that for however long you leave it on wont ever boot. did the radio just die? its an xact radio model# xtr3


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

it is doing a constant restart. i tried to access the menus and they do allow me to access them but only briefly before it restarts and shows sirius again.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

did i put this in the right spot?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

got impatient took it apart couldn't find anything visibly wrong smashed it its over now. i have other sirius radios but this was one of the ones i had that was fully active without a subscription.


----------

